# Starting 'To Slay A Dragon' using D&D Next playtest rules.



## jacktannery (Sep 2, 2013)

The Zeitgeist adventure path by EN Publishing has so impressed me that I have decided to try running another one - the 'To Slay A Dragon' module using the D&D Next Playtest rules.

I'll be running this online. I have posted an interest check at my preferred play-by-post check so I hope I can get some interest: there seem to be very few people on the site interested in playing with the D&D Next rules, so I may not get enough interest to start the game. 

But if it does get some interest then I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm very interested in seeing your D&D Next notes for it if you manage to run it!


----------



## Rune (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd be willing to give it a go.


----------



## jacktannery (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok I'll let you know Morrus. Rune I'll send you a PM if this ever gets off the ground. I also posted in the WotC forums (which I generally avoid due to the excessive passions of the posters there) asking the playtesters if the D&DNext playtest rules were sufficiently robust and complete for this, and was answered with a resounding yes and two posters there showed some interest. 

At the moment I am just waiting on something to make sure I have the time to run it, which I will probably know in a week.


----------



## jacktannery (Sep 4, 2013)

Right - I have decided to give it a try - here: http://www.rpol.net/game.cgi?gi=57065&date=1378303746

I'll send a PM to Rune.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 4, 2013)

The added bonus is all the cool stuff you make for your campaigns which I'm pretty sure other DMs love!


----------



## jacktannery (Sep 4, 2013)

Well in that case Morrus I feel I should at least upload the player version of the area map, with GM spoilers removed.


----------



## jacktannery (Sep 4, 2013)

Just a note: Its a shame that I can't link players to your 'To Slay a Dragon' website because it is packed full of spoilers (ie the 'rumors' thread, and there is also a map of the lair). This is rather a shame really. The player-edited version of your trailer (which I did link to) tells its viewers to visit the 'To Slay a Dragon' website, at which point inquisitive players will see the same dragon's lair map and list of quests etc. In this case I don't really mind as the entire point of the module is that the basic plot and outline in totally predictable, but nevertheless its seems like a generally bad idea to assume that the only players invested in researching adventure modules must always be the GM.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 4, 2013)

jacktannery said:


> Just a note: Its a shame that I can't link players to your 'To Slay a Dragon' website because it is packed full of spoilers (ie the 'rumors' thread, and there is also a map of the lair). This is rather a shame really. The player-edited version of your trailer (which I did link to) tells its viewers to visit the 'To Slay a Dragon' website, at which point inquisitive players will see the same dragon's lair map and list of quests etc. In this case I don't really mind as the entire point of the module is that the basic plot and outline in totally predictable, but nevertheless its seems like a generally bad idea to assume that the only players invested in researching adventure modules must always be the GM.




The rumours are all public knowledge - any player willing to check out the website should be welcome to them!  That said, the page does indicate whether they're true or false.  I'll remove those!

The map is more problematic, I know.  But I really want potential GMs to see it!


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 6, 2013)

And just when are you going to start work on *To Stake a Vampire*? 

Or *To Steal an Artifact*? 

Or *To Smash a Phylactery*? 

Or *To Stop an Apocalypse*?

Or *To Shave a Dwarf*?


----------



## jacktannery (Jun 5, 2014)

So I'm on Act II of this now, and I have a 'situation'.

The PCs are trying to reach the dragon's lair to rescue Ariadne, just kidnapped by flying kobolds.

So they have travelled as far as Blackford and are now speaking with the rebels trying to dislodge the bandits, as per the first of the Act 2 plots in the module, and the rebels are suggesting ways of disrupting the bandit's plans. The PCs have discounted all the options, however, because they feel they have no time to (for example) infiltrate the rebel base, if they are to rescue Ariadne. I can't see how this act can possibly work with the PCs racing to the dragon's lair before the poor girl is sacrificed, yet are also expected to spend days and days on unrelated issues. 

How do I square this circle?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 5, 2014)

I haven't read the adventure, but maybe it's one of those "We must sacrifice her at the new moon" rituals, so they have time?


----------

